# Made Progress, now going backwards



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok first off I want to say hello to all the fellow hedgy owner's , I am new to this forum, but I will probably be on it a bit. Ok so here's the thing, about 2 weeks ago, I was making really great progress with my hedgehog, he wasn't balling up at all and had his quills mostly down, but this week nothing has changed, like how I pick him up or how I smell or talk and, everyday I went to pick him up and play with him, he just balls up unless I put him down, and when I do let him down, he just runs into the corner of my room, I am always talking while handling him, picking him up properly and STILL handling him every day despite this, you guys have any advice?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

How old is your hedgehog? Depending on his age, he may be quilling which can make them grumpy as they are sore. Try wrapping him in a blanket or snuggle sack and have him lay on you while you are watching t.v or reading.


----------



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

He is past the quilling stage, he is over a year old


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I would try the fleece/snuggle sack idea anyway actually. I have found with my kids that they seem to go through phases. Tiberius, for instance, is a great example of this. Most of the time he is in good humor and doesn't mind being handled or slightly cuddled. He's an explorer so cuddling isn't usually his thing. But the past 3 weeks or so he has been super grumpy for no particular reason I have discovered. And then last night he was all about playing peek a boo with me from under the fleece I had over him while I had him on my chest. You see, last night was a short cuddle/feed/tuck in night because I was exhausted, so I was only going to hold him as long as he would let me and then move on to the others. But he took me by surprise and played from under the fleece and was in good humor. It was so nice that he got extra time out, despite my weariness. 
The purpose of this story is that sometimes hedgies get in moods and the key is to just keep up with the handling, try different things and just keep going. Most regular evenings Tiberius gets a quick snuggle and is then allowed to run in his pen. Last night was different. And so was he.


----------



## King x Omen (Sep 25, 2014)

Alright I shall do this, thanks!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I wish you luck. During my short, yet in depth, adventures with hedgehogs I have come to realize that they really can be very complex little animals.


----------

